# Baldy, and other interested parties......



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've been going through some old photos, 35mm prints, and copying them to digital. Came across the old photo of a Colt Officers Model Match .38 Special.










I stumbled across this at a gun show many years ago, New in the box. It left the Colt factory in 1966 and appeared unfired when I bought it about 1988 or so. I had a fondness for this gun, having used a pair in competition in the early 'sixties. Kept the gun for a number of years then traded it off for something more interesting. These, and other Colts of the era, were really great old guns. This, as you well know, is the forerunner of the Python.

Bob Wright


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice, too bad you don't still have it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Always wanted one of those in .22 rimfire. 
One of the few Colts that floats my boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## tradrick (Nov 15, 2008)

And since Colt quit making revolvers.It would have made its value go even higher.As a teenager growing up.The one handgun I wanted more than anything was a Colt Python 357.Oh the tressures we let slip away.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

tradrick said:


> And since Colt quit making revolvers.It would have made its value go even higher.As a teenager growing up.The one handgun I wanted more than anything was a Colt Python 357.Oh the tressures we let slip away.


Had a Python, too. Don't really miss either one of them, though. Bought a couple of S & W Model 586s which I prefer over the Python for my shooting purposes. And the Officers Model was replaced by some .44 or .45 which probably has been case hardened and refinished.

I don't look back often.

Bob Wright


----------

